# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] SAMSUNG 19" LCD TV 933HD ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ

## freecom

PSU.jpgsamsung 19" lcd tv  933hd

αναβει οποτε θελει

το καλυτερο για να αναψει ειναι να την βγαλεις και να την ξαναβγαλεις απο την πριζα

οταν δεν αναβει  
η δεν θα αναψει κανενα led ....αυτο που αναβοσβηνει σε ολες τις lg και samsung οταν προσπαθουν να αναψουν
η θα γινει η προσπαθεια με το χαρακτηριστικο  flash του led.....αλλα στο τελος δεν θα κανει κιχ......νεκρη

οταν τελικα θα παρει μετα δεν σβηνει ποτε !

προσοχη δεν εχουμε φαινομενο καθυστερισης στο αναμα.....αμα δεν αναψει δεν αναβει οσο και να περιμενεις
αμα αναψει αναβει αμεσως

στην psu   pwi2204st  αν και οι τασεις ηταν οκ.....αλλαχτηκαν οι περισοτεροι πυκνωτες και εγινε resolder σχεδον παντου

στην main   BN41-01086A  εγινε προληπτικο resolder σχεδον παντου....ακομη και στον επεξεργαστη και στα αλλα ολοκληρωμενα εγινε reflow (παντα με υγρο flux)
επισης σε ολους τους πυκνωτες της εγινε ελεγχος με esr meter και καπασιτομετρο
MAIN.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Όταν προσπαθεί να ανάψει ,οι λάμπες στο πάνελ  είναι αναμμένες ;
Έχεις κάνει μετρήσεις στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού ,όταν δεν ανάβει ή όταν προσπαθεί να ανάψει κ.ο.κ. η τηλεόραση;
Από ότι φαίνεται ,μάλλον πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό / inverter είναι .
Αν έχεις κάνει κάποιες μετρήσεις ,γράψε τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων σου .Σίγουρα θα βγει πιο σωστό συμπέρασμα .

----------

vp74 (05-07-14)

----------


## m.tournakis

Δεν αποσυνδέεις μια και το πληκτρολόγιο.....

----------


## freecom

οταν προσπαθει να αναψει .....οι λαμπες δεν ειναι αναμμενες......εκεινη την στιγμη οι τασεις ειναι σταθερες

εχω δοκιμασει να βγαλω το πληκτρολογιο.....χωρις αποτελεσμα

(εβαλα και αλλο πανελ.....τα ιδια)

----------


## freecom

νεα δεδομενα .....το προβλημα εστιαζετε πλεον στην main


οταν την χτυπαω με πιστολακι για χτενισμα....(εχει δηλαδη ανεβασμενη θερμοκρασια.....αναβει με την πρωτη)

----------


## ezizu

Κάνε έναν έλεγχο ακόμα στην main board , για προβληματικούς πυκνωτές και για τυχών ψυχρές κολλήσεις (μήπως σου έχει ξεφύγει κάποια ) .

----------


## ezizu

Έλεγξε επίσης  και τα επιμέρους κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας ( 3.3V , 2.5V , 1.2V , 9V , 33V  )  πάνω στην main board.

----------

vp74 (05-07-14)

----------


## freecom

φιλος απο γερμανια μου λεει να αλλαξω
ic1013   AP1084K33A (5A)
ic1005   AOZ1021AI

το κακο ομως ειναι οτι δεν τα τα βλεπω ουτε ebay.....ουτε  aswo

----------


## s12original

> Δεν αποσυνδέεις μια και το πληκτρολόγιο.....


1000+++++++++++++++++

----------


## vp74

Καταρχήν αφαίρεσε τις λάμπες και δοκίμασε αν ανάβει το led σου με την  πρώτη. Αν όχι αφαίρεσε και την καλωδιοταινία από mainboard σε panel και  ξαναδοκίμασε αν ανάβει το led σου με την πρώτη.

Αν δεν έχεις  πλέον το πρόβλημα χωρίς το φορτίο, τότε κάνε ολικό recap στο τροφοδοτικό  σου (και τους μικρούς ειδικά αυτόν κοντά στο ολοκληρωμένο της ψύκτρας).  Αφού κάνεις αλλαγή πυκνωτών τότε μέτρα τις τάσεις στους regulators της  mainboard.
Τσεκάρισε και το ολοκληρωμένο στην ψύκτρα ή άλλαξέ το καθώς λες πως 
"δεν εχουμε φαινομενο καθυστερισης στο αναμα.....αμα δεν αναψει δεν αναβει οσο και να περιμενεις
αμα αναψει αναβει αμεσως"
To ότι έβαλες πιστολάκι και έστρωσε δεν σημαίνει πως είναι το θέμα στην main.
Τους πυκνωτές σου στο τροφοδοτικό γιατί τους έχεις βάλει τόσο χύμα;




Μέτρησε και την τάση στην eprom σου.

----------


## qazwsx

Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα και εγω...μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει αν βρεθηκε η βλαβη ή που ακριβως να εστιασω?

----------


## manolo

Χωρίς να γνωρίζω το μοντέλο ούτε έχω δει καν σχηματικό, απλά από παρόμοιες βλάβες που μου έχουν τύχει, δυο-τρεις φορές είχε πρόβλημα το ρελεδάκι που παίρνει την εντολή από το ΙC που δέχεται τις infrared εντολές του remote control.΄Είχα αλλάξει τον ρελέ και άνοιγε - έκλεινε κανονικά πλέον.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα και εγω...μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει αν βρεθηκε η βλαβη ή που ακριβως να εστιασω?


Δεν απαντάς όμως σε κανένα από τα προηγούμενα ερωτματα.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

> φιλος απο γερμανια μου λεει να αλλαξω
> ic1013 AP1084K33A (5A)
> ic1005 AOZ1021AI
> 
> το κακο ομως ειναι οτι δεν τα τα βλεπω ουτε ebay.....ουτε aswo


ΤΟ ΑΟΖ1021ΑΙ το έχω το είχα παραγγείλει παλιά. τι ταση σου βγαζει στην έξοδο ? Περιπου 30 volt?

----------

